# briggs and stratton eng



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just found an old B&S engine, electric start, runs great, how can I find out what HP it is and what model it is?? it was on a sander that goes on a PU, everything is rusted out from the salt.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Post pics of different angles of engine - maybe someone will recognize. The model # is normally on a shroud surrounding cylinder - this is totally rusted away?


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

dougand3 said:


> Post pics of different angles of engine - maybe someone will recognize. The model # is normally on a shroud surrounding cylinder - this is totally rusted away?


 the whole shroud is rusted and pitted so bad probably from the salt, I figure it's an 8 horse just from comparing everything with other 8 horse engs that I have.. My picture taking and posting is limited any more, if I don't do something everyday, I have to learn all over again


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is a vertical, or horizontal shaft?


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Is a vertical, or horizontal shaft?


 vertical.. thanks.


----------

